# Who's got bunnies? Let's see 'em! :)



## Luv appyz (19 December 2016)

Go ahead and show us! I gotta get current pictures, but I'll be back, don't you worry! 
In the meantime, let's see some of yours!


----------



## Redders (19 December 2016)

In my album- I can't post the code as on phone!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (21 December 2016)

I adore rabbits, had them as a child but I don't own any now, as much as I'd love to, as I've only got a couple more years left in the UK, so it would not be fair.

However, I'll happily ooh and aah over anyone's bunny pictures.


----------



## Bearsmum (21 December 2016)

OK, I'll play! This was my surprise Christmas present last year from my son and his girlfriend. I had absolutely no idea until Christmas Eve when she walked in with a cat carrier & a big grin, to be fair they went to the breeder of my previous bunny, so did their homework. Brian after his first beetroot:







And this is his new BFF, who loves nothing more than to groom him for hours. Dolly-May is a little rescue bunny I chose this summer to stop Brian from eating the house and digging up the garden:







Enjoy!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (26 December 2016)

Bearsmum said:



			OK, I'll play! This was my surprise Christmas present last year from my son and his girlfriend. I had absolutely no idea until Christmas Eve when she walked in with a cat carrier & a big grin, to be fair they went to the breeder of my previous bunny, so did their homework. Brian after his first beetroot:







And this is his new BFF, who loves nothing more than to groom him for hours. Dolly-May is a little rescue bunny I chose this summer to stop Brian from eating the house and digging up the garden:







Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

They are adorable, just love Brian's beetroot stained mouth and nose. Too cute!


----------

